# Redrilling hubs and rotors?



## dethington38 (Apr 23, 2015)

What all do you have to do in order to change the bolt pattern of your hubs and rotors? What kind of shop would redrill the hubs and rotors? And is that all it takes to change the bolt pattern? Been using the search button and nothing has came up so dont tell me to search it, its why im asking the community.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

It's really not worth or safe to drill the hubs. 

if you are only doing if for rims look for sets in 5x100 or 108 it's a lot out on the market and have them drilled to 5x105


----------



## dethington38 (Apr 23, 2015)

i want a set of xxr 521s to put on my vehicle and theyre 5x100/5x114.3 How would i put a set of 5x100 wheels on my car?


----------



## dethington38 (Apr 23, 2015)

And also, why would redrilling the hubs and rotors be unsafe?


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

There's not a ton of meat past the stock bolt pattern. It wouldn't really be worth it going bigger and not doing 5x114.3 but by then your on the very edge of the hub assy. 
Beyond that. Your talking about drilling material that holds the weight of your car up. Increasing the chances for fracture that could lead to utter catastrophe exponentially. Not to mention the structural integrity of your brake rotors that have to hold up to the heat and pressure demands exerted by braking forces. 

With that being said. I recall one fellow doing some sort of conversion. In all though. It would be cheaper to beg a company to custom drill a wheel set for you.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

dethington38 said:


> i want a set of xxr 521s to put on my vehicle and theyre 5x100/5x114.3 How would i put a set of 5x100 wheels on my car?


Then redrill the rims from 5x100 to 5x105 its about $50 a rim at most wheel shops 



dethington38 said:


> And also, why would redrilling the hubs and rotors be unsafe?


Limited space on the front hubs


----------



## dethington38 (Apr 23, 2015)

what about redrilling the hubs and rotors from 5x105 to 5x100?


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

dethington38 said:


> what about redrilling the hubs and rotors from 5x105 to 5x100?



Redrill the rim read the above about space


----------



## dethington38 (Apr 23, 2015)

redrilling the rim is not an option as they are already accommodating 2 different bolt patterns, 5x100 and 5x114.3. My question still stands, is it possible to redrill the hub to 5x100?


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

dethington38 said:


> redrilling the rim is not an option as they are already accommodating 2 different bolt patterns, 5x100 and 5x114.3. My question still stands, is it possible to redrill the hub to 5x100?


you can redrill that style rim I've seen it done the only part you redrill is the 5x100 portion the 5x114 will stay the same. 


Read the above two post. It's not a good idea because of the wheel studs on the hub. Your need to find new studs with a bigger head to take up the space which that hub doesn't have much of. Then you'll need to send the hubs our x4 at 25 to 50ea for the drill then the rotors at the same rate every time the brakes need changing. So at that point you Gould just spend the cash having them redrilled and filled to 5x105


----------



## dethington38 (Apr 23, 2015)

ok sorry i just wasnt understanding you for a moment there, what kind of shop redrills and fills wheels though? Thank you for your wisdom by the way.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Where are you located?


----------



## dethington38 (Apr 23, 2015)

lawrence kansas


----------

